# 10 Year Anniversary Sale!



## CEM Store (Jun 4, 2012)

That???s right people we???ve been around for 10 years now.  10 years of providing quality products, excellent service and fast shipping.

To celebrate our 10 years and to say ???THANK YOU,??? the entire store will be marked down 20%.  You heard me???*20% OFF STORE-WIDE SALE!

*No codes or minimums needed.


*Savings already taken off the site!*

Go now >>> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!







CEM


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 4, 2012)

Bump for our Anniversary!


----------



## dawun (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 5, 2012)

dawun said:


> Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 6, 2012)

20% store-wide sale!


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 7, 2012)

Go now >>> Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 7, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> That’s right people we’ve been around for 10 years now.  10 years of providing quality products, excellent service and fast shipping.
> 
> To celebrate our 10 years and to say ‘THANK YOU,’ the entire store will be marked down 20%.  You heard me…*20% OFF STORE-WIDE SALE!
> 
> ...



Looking forward to the next 10 years!


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 7, 2012)

Bump for big time SAVINGS!


----------



## liftsmore (Jun 7, 2012)

Congrats!!!  

I'm sure you will be around for another 10 years.  Quality products, great customer service, and fast shipping is what i've always experienced with you guys!


----------



## liftsmore (Jun 7, 2012)

liftsmore said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I'm sure you will be around for another 10 years.  Quality products, great customer service, and fast shipping is what i've always experienced with you guys!



Thank you!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2012)

*Happy Anniversary!*


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 7, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> That’s right people we’ve been around for 10 years now.  10 years of providing quality products, excellent service and fast shipping.
> 
> To celebrate our 10 years and to say ‘THANK YOU,’ the entire store will be marked down 20%.  You heard me…*20% OFF STORE-WIDE SALE!
> 
> ...



VERY cool!

I love your Cialis!


----------



## hypno (Jun 8, 2012)

10 years? *WOW *Congratulations!!!

That in itself says more than any words anyone could ever post!


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you all!  It's been great and looking forward to the next 10 years.


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 11, 2012)

10 years and going strong!  Longer than any other rc/peptide store out there!

Thank you!


----------



## Luxx (Jun 11, 2012)

Happy time.


----------



## Ryanhill (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyone ever use the t3


----------



## Ryanhill (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 12, 2012)

Longer than any other rc/peptide company out there.

We are the BEST and we plan on remaining the BEST!


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 14, 2012)

Check out our new products we added http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...o-carry-high-quality-mti-tb500-check-out.html


----------



## H4MMY (Jun 14, 2012)

Ryanhill said:


> Anyone ever use the t3





bump


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 15, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Longer than any other rc/peptide company out there.
> 
> We are the BEST and we plan on remaining the BEST!



Bump for that ^^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 19, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Bump for that ^^^^


Double bump.....


----------

